# Need Help Finding Good Bowfishing Trip



## mmwiley1040 (Jan 5, 2012)

My wife and I want to go on a quality bowfishing trip. We have never gone before so someone who supplied the equipment would be nice. We both archery hunt but never for fish. Need suggestions, and contacts if anyone can help. The only thing I fear is loving it to much. I have enough hobbies and this seems to be a blast. Thanks


----------



## Michael (Jan 5, 2012)

I charter bowfishing trips and would be glad to take you next spring once the weather warms up and the water clears up. That's also about the time the carp start to spawn. But, go ahead and start saving your money now. You already know your going to love it. Next you'll need your own bowfishing bow, then one for your wife, not to mention arrows, reels, line that all need replacing regularly. Then you can jump on in whole hog and get yourself a bowfishint boat


----------



## j_seph (Jan 5, 2012)

Michael said:


> But, go ahead and start saving your money now. You already know your going to love it. Next you'll need your own bowfishing bow, then one for your wife, not to mention arrows, reels, line that all need replacing regularly. Then you can jump on in whole hog and get yourself a bowfishint boat


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't go if ya ain't ready for another expensive hobbie!! It is VERY addicting!!!


----------



## Michael (Jan 5, 2012)

Fish can be found now as this pic taken last month will show, but hard to predict when the rains will hold off long enough for the water to clear, yet still be warm. Though it doesn't have to be warm enough to wade


----------



## JpEater (Jan 9, 2012)

I have fished with Michael a couple of times. He can supply you with the gear you need and put you on a lot of fish!


----------



## wack em (Jan 9, 2012)

Michael said:


> Fish can be found now as this pic taken last month will show, but hard to predict when the rains will hold off long enough for the water to clear, yet still be warm. Though it doesn't have to be warm enough to wade



Looks like you went swimming, does that cost extra?


----------



## Michael (Jan 10, 2012)

wack em said:


> Looks like you went swimming, does that cost extra?



We got to the ramp and Charles said "Let's keep shooting". You know the client always get's what they want, so I took him down river a little ways. At that first log jam I made the mistake of trying to go around towards the middle of the river. Big mistake  

I now have a come-along in my boat to pull it off those hidden sandbars


----------



## wack em (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha, folks I too have been a client in this boat and Michael always has a good time and puts you on a lot of fish.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 2, 2012)

Gene Hobbs at bowfishing maddness Guide service


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Feb 7, 2012)

I have shot in plenty of tounry against Michael, and can promise you he will put you on the fish.


----------

